# Prospective Marriage Visa processing times



## Todd&Emma (Jul 19, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a link/site to see average current processing times for the Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)? The agent at the AUS Embassy in Ottawa told me it is between 4-8 months. 

Thanks!
T&E


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Todd&Emma said:


> Does anyone know if there is a link/site to see average current processing times for the Prospective Marriage Visa (Subclass 300)? The agent at the AUS Embassy in Ottawa told me it is between 4-8 months.
> 
> Thanks!
> T&E


Immi have Client Service Charter but the info is general in nature and you could scroll through time line threads on various forums similar to this one that you can come up with by searching and you'll likely find a significant variation in times for the reasons mentioned in the Client Service Charter.
4 - 8 months seems reasonable for a low risk country.


----------



## Todd&Emma (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks Wanderer, 

We are starting the application process for PM visa, and hope to have the completed app. sent in in about 2 weeks. Going through it and obtaining all the required info now. Really have our fingers croseed to have it approved before Xmas, but we'll see. A lot of info but all pretty straight forward. 

Always looking for tips/suggestions along the way, your comments and feedback here are appreciated. 

T&E


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Todd&Emma said:


> Thanks Wanderer,
> 
> We are starting the application process for PM visa, and hope to have the completed app. sent in in about 2 weeks. Going through it and obtaining all the required info now. Really have our fingers croseed to have it approved before Xmas, but we'll see. A lot of info but all pretty straight forward.
> 
> ...


Some people get their medicals and police checks done to put them in with an application, having it decision ready as some call it but if you have your application and all other information ready beforehand you couls still consider putting the application in as not too much may happen for a few weeks anyway.
And if you're near Ottawa, consider seeing if you can make an appointment to take the application in and especially if you do have the medicals and police checks on hand, you could get a quick result, especially if you have all your supporting info well presented in an orderly manner much as the Checklist indicates.


----------



## Todd&Emma (Jul 19, 2010)

You are right onto my first question; re: the health/medical/character checks.

-I do have a police check from Oct.'09, is this likely not current enough?

-I could definitely make an appt. to drop off the app. in person in Ottawa if this would help, if it at all could speed up the process this is a definite.

-I need to look into what is required for the health and character checks more and will get on this first thing next week.

Thanks!
T&E

-


Wanderer said:


> Some people get their medicals and police checks done to put them in with an application, having it decision ready as some call it but if you have your application and all other information ready beforehand you couls still consider putting the application in as not too much may happen for a few weeks anyway.
> And if you're near Ottawa, consider seeing if you can make an appointment to take the application in and especially if you do have the medicals and police checks on hand, you could get a quick result, especially if you have all your supporting info well presented in an orderly manner much as the Checklist indicates.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Todd&Emma said:


> You are right onto my first question; re: the health/medical/character checks.
> 
> -I do have a police check from Oct.'09, is this likely not current enough?
> 
> ...


I'd reckon it'd be a good idea to get a current police check and no guarantee that taking the application in in person will speed up the process but there are people who have posted about arranging an application submission/interview and getting an immediate result.
It probably depends on any current workload and what kind of staff there are, what mood etc.
But when you have the application ready _[ and don't rush it ]_, I'd reckon the shot would be to ring and ask if you were dropping the application in, is it at all possible to do an interview up front to save returning later?
It'll be a yes or no and if a yes, do not push it at the interview on getting advice but it'll not hurt to slip a mild query in at the end, something like " what is the workload and queue like at the moment and do you have any idea of how long processing may take? " .


----------



## Todd&Emma (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow, this is great Wanderer, thanks for the info and tips. I live fairly close to Ottawa fortunately so I wil absolutely do this. We are not rushing putting together the application but have a goal to have it all assembled inside of 2 weeks. 

From what I read over in the Partner Migration booklet yesetrday they will request when I need police, character and medical checks. (?)

Thanks,
T&E


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Todd&Emma said:


> Wow, this is great Wanderer, thanks for the info and tips. I live fairly close to Ottawa fortunately so I wil absolutely do this. We are not rushing putting together the application but have a goal to have it all assembled inside of 2 weeks.
> 
> From what I read over in the Partner Migration booklet yesetrday they will request when I need police, character and medical checks. (?)
> 
> ...


That's also mentioned in various specific visa info places but all I'm saying is if you are looking to expedite and have them achieved or booked by the time you have your application ready and ring re seeing if they'll do an interview on taking the application in or even if they say post it, having them available at time of lodgement or shortly after may certainly enhance an earlier result for if you wait, you then have to get an appointment for a medical etc.


----------



## Todd&Emma (Jul 19, 2010)

Wanderer, 

In filling in the PMV application form, for the blanks that do not apply (ie; excess forms and pages for Brothers and Sisters, ticked No box: Give Details to a question that does not apply to me, etc.) I'd like to ask again about filling in N/A, this is a good idea - it makes the form look like extreme overkill? I'm gonna have more N/A's than answers in a lot of sections. 

Thank you,
T


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Todd&Emma said:


> Wanderer,
> 
> In filling in the PMV application form, for the blanks that do not apply (ie; excess forms and pages for Brothers and Sisters, ticked No box: Give Details to a question that does not apply to me, etc.) I'd like to ask again about filling in N/A, this is a good idea - it makes the form look like extreme overkill? I'm gonna have more N/A's than answers in a lot of sections.
> 
> ...


If you deviate from what's asked for you're giving yourself every opportunity to have an application rejected.


----------



## Todd&Emma (Jul 19, 2010)

Still filling in my N/A's.....and getting carpal tunnel. If an entire page is N/A could you not write a large N/A over the entire page?



Wanderer said:


> If you deviate from what's asked for you're giving yourself every opportunity to have an application rejected.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I suppose yoou could do anything you liked but whether it is acceptable or not is another matter. Remember, you are dealing with a bureaucracy.


----------



## whitestarheart (May 27, 2010)

Hi there
We submitted our PMV app/s to Ottawa end March, my fiance is Canadian. After nearly four months and two emails with no response, he placed a phone call last week to the AHC to be told they were having system problems and would reply soon. Received a stock standard reply to say yes, we have your app, and no, we don't have any news ... so, don't call us, we'll call you. They stated the processing time is currently 6-9 months (the immi website still says an average of 5 mths). 
With regard to getting an appointment to see them in Ottawa, that is exactly what we tried to do while I was there in March. They were simply not interested, I was advised during the phone call that they "keep" their appointments for those people that "really need to be seen". They actually advised it would be better if we posted our application as it would merely be a handover of the application documents if we made the trek from London (Ont) to Ottawa. One good bit of advice was to authorise the visa fee on a credit card so you could see when it was deducted ... not sure if that's more frustrating seeing that money come out straight away with no action at all over the last 4 months? Ah well, patience IS a virtue ... and we are on the way to being might virtuous. LOL.
Just sharing our experience, will be very interested to hear if you get a different story when you try for an appointment...
Wish you well with your application !
Cheers


----------



## MArk Harrison (May 31, 2011)

quick Question i have all the forms for my Fiancee.... (i am the sponsor) she is indonesian, can i send directly to the australian ebassy in Indo or does it have to go via her?...... also with payment do i make it on credit card for the australian amount?.... have just noticed on the aus embassy in indonesia, they ask for payment in indonesian.,... so im a little confused. ..

any clarification would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## missmullen (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi,

There is no reason why you can't send the application directly to the embassy if that's easier for you. They don't care where it comes from, so long as it is a complete application (i.e. You would need to have the applicant and sponsor forms plus everything else all sent in the one package).

If you want to pay in Australian dollars you will need to visit a DIAC office here in Australia, then include the receipt they give you with your application as proof of payment.


----------



## MArk Harrison (May 31, 2011)

thanks for that! 

im not paying in cash just credit card..... ill pay in wotever currency i have to but on the payment section it only saus amount (Aud) so im a little confused if i pay the amount the jakarta website suggest or fromt he regular australian fees section....


----------



## whitestarheart (May 27, 2010)

MArk Harrison said:


> thanks for that!
> 
> im not paying in cash just credit card..... ill pay in wotever currency i have to but on the payment section it only saus amount (Aud) so im a little confused if i pay the amount the jakarta website suggest or fromt he regular australian fees section....


When the AHC took payment off the credit card, they converted the Australian fee to Canadian dollars ... probably cost less if you pay in AUD here and send off the receipt with your application, but I just filled in the Australian amount on the app and they did the rest 
Cheers, good luck!


----------



## darrylbulger (Nov 26, 2011)

*interviews with applicants of visas*

What happens if a case officer wants a interview with a applicant ? In my case my fiance is in Colombia but our prospective visa application is going to Chile for processing ,what would be the procedure if they want to interview her ,surely they make her have to travel to Chile for an interview , can anyone tell me please what would happen .


----------

